# New to flyfishing



## Fishforfood (Apr 22, 2008)

I new to fly fishing & I'm looking for a cheap fly rod. Maybe around 8 weight for bay fishing? If you know where I could find one or if someone is looking to sell, let me know.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Jerry I saw a fair rig " not Awesome" At B P S for like $129.00 had pole,reel, backingand forward weight line size 8. Cant remember I think it had a leader too.


----------



## Fishforfood (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I've been checking out the website, but I haven't gotten down there yet.


----------

